# RecipeDB - Yorkshire Red



## Bribie G (17/11/10)

Yorkshire Red  Ale - English Best (Special) Bitter  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mash mid range, around 66 degrees. Used TF Halcyon and Wyeast 1469PC (Ringwood as in the recipe, would be a good sub) - water adjustment with some Calcium Chloride. Fuggles were NZ flowers.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg TF Halcyon Pale Ale Malt    0.4 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.3 kg TF Flaked Maize    0.1 kg Weyermann Melanoidin     0.3 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    20 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1187 - Ringwood Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.058 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.018 (calc)   Bitterness 35.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.19%   Colour 32 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## WSC (17/11/10)

How good does that look! Luverly work


----------



## felten (17/11/10)

good english base malt, caraaroma, late styrian and 1469. The beer that god makes.


edit, i think the mash temp is backwards


----------



## Bribie G (17/11/10)

Thanks guys, fixed that ... 66 degrees  - 
Also instead of adding some gypsum and epsom salts as I would do for Irish, I added Calcium Chloride instead to make it more malt driven.


----------



## Phoney (19/11/10)

Looks good, but what's with the Flaked Maize & Cane Sugar? ie: Is it necessary?


----------



## Dazza_devil (19/11/10)

phoneyhuh said:


> Looks good, but what's with the Flaked Maize & Cane Sugar? ie: Is it necessary?




Only if you wanna make this particular recipe.


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/10)

Boagsy said:


> Only if you wanna make this particular recipe.


Thumbs up  
Traditional ingredients in many UK ales. A pet theory of mine (I have a petting zoo full of them :lol: ) is that the 'all malt all malt ' mantra comes largely from the USA home brew and micro revolution as a reaction against the massive amount of adjuncts used in beers such as Coors and Bud and this mantra has migrated to Australia along with our love affair with APAs . 

However if you go back to the start of the revivalist movement in the UK in the 1970s at that same time and look at the home brew recipes of the era, e.g. Dave Line - there isn't the same abhorrence of sugars and adjuncts because there were still heaps of traditional ales in production (as opposed to the US which had lost their ales during Prohibition which the UK never had) so if you wanted to brew beers like those you bought over the bar, then you used the appropriate ingredients. Why fix what weren't broke.

endeth lesson B)

quick edit: I may have been a bit vague re the UK "revival", it wasn't to do with recapturing a lost style in the same way as the USA, it was more the reaction to the crisis in beer quality as UK breweries started to phase out real ales and replace them with fizzy filtered pasteurised keg beers and lagers and at that time Home brew was recently legalised (or at least you didn't need a licence anymore) so it was a quite different revival concept to what was happening in the USA

endeth edit B)


----------



## felten (20/11/10)

Apparently fullers used to use maize, sugar and coloring, but now they don't... I've been listening to the fullers podcasts this morning.


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/10)

A fair few UK breweries have gone onto all malt nowadays as due to world increases in grain prices, and maize shooting up in price due to increasing meat production and biofuels, malt has become cheaper than maize. Modern malts also don't need adjuncts to avoid hazes which is one reason they started using maize or rice in the late 19th century. A lot of sugars were used during the 20th century due to malt restrictions during the World Wars and nowadays I believe they are used more for gravity adjustments at only a few percent. 

With modern gravities of UK beers a shadow of their former self then all malt certainly suits lower ABV brews. I note from the can that Tetleys (which we would class as a mid) is all malt nowadays. When making historic 5-6 % ABV I still go for the adjuncts and sugaz. 

The guy who has the awesome blog "Shut up about Barclay Perkins" susses out the old brewers logs and recreates some of them, here's a faithful recreation of a 1920s IPA that I'll try next, and as you can see they used to go berserk with the adjuncts compared to nowadays. However he's brewed it and claims it's very similar to Fullers, nonetheless.


----------



## super_simian (17/6/11)

God I love reading "Let's Brew Wednesday" on Shut up about Barclay Perkins...


----------

